# Next phone, what to get?



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Im at verizon & due for an upgrade in July, any recommendations? Im kinda leaning towards the tbolt..


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

The Thunderbolt is an awesome phone but maybe see if the SGII comes out by then who knows if it will or not.


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

or wait and see how the bootloader comes on the bionic


----------



## danceswithbongs (Jun 28, 2011)

Well I just got off the phone with my boys at Verizon and I believe that I now have a pretty decent understanding of the implementation of the tiered data plan and whom it will impact. 
So if the true motivation is to use the upgrade before next month to avoid tiered plan, this should be taken under advisement.

Verizon will in fact be introducing a new tiered data plan scheduled to begin either July 7th or within a week after that date. 
But here is the rub, and why rumors to a certain extent are not the best thing to base decisions upon. 
All new smartphone purchases from the start date forward will no longer have the choice of an unlimited data plan, but rather will be forced into a tiered plan. The lowest price being equivalent to the current unlimited price. I never thought they would introduce the tiered but I was basing this on calculations made where the variable (cost of lowest plan) I was projecting was way less money. 
By doing this they won't destroy profits, and they are in business for that purpose.

But, and this is a gigantic and important but, if you are currently a Verizon customer with a smartphone and therefore an unlimited data plan, upon your upgrade you will not be forced into the new plans but instead be grandfathered in and continue to have an unlimited data plan. 
This has now led me to take my time and lay back to see what is on the Verizon horizon, until I find something I must have. Or until my OG begins to show signs of degradation. 
If everyone already knew this information, I apologize for taking up this space. But if not then hopefully you'll be able to make a more informed decision. 
Now I know 
And knowing is half the battle. 
Feel free to check with your local Verizon to verify for yourselves, as I could just be some Verizon plant running a disinformation campaign. Wait did I just type that out loud!?! 
Doh

walkin the walk while tappin the talk
danceswithbongs


----------



## cjcross22 (Jun 10, 2011)

I checked with the locals at Verizon and they too said if you have unlimited 3G before the tiered starts, then you will in fact be able to keep unlimited as long as you never break contract.

So if you already have unlimited then I would wait around and see what new phones are coming out around the corner.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

I5  lol no really!


----------



## danceswithbongs (Jun 28, 2011)

cj
Appreciate you posting confirmation. Guys, does anyone remember where the initial rumor came from? 
I keep on thinking P3, very clearly let me say that is only what has been popping up in my head and has zero validity. Zero 
I can't be completely sure, so please don't just run with that, I don't like to cast aspersions on the innocent. 
If anyone remembers or can find out, I would really like to find the source. 
I think it is one of the most harmful and manipulative rumors to have swept the android community.

We would all benefit from knowing where it originated. Especially due to the impact it directly had on many. Regardless if they are happy with what they purchased, they took the erroneous info into account when making their decision. And certainly an understandable and wise attempt to save money over the long term. 
Thanks for any clues, I am on this case like white on rice, and not even wild horses could drag me away.

walkin the walk while tappin the talk
danceswithbongs


----------

